# Cheap DA polisher Duren or king barney



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm after a cheap as chips DA polisher. I sold my g220 a few years ago as I didn't have the time to get it to work and with hard German paint I struggled using it. Now I have a civic and want to use a da mainly with stuff like SRP and 50 cal cover up. Maybe see how it does with minor correction.
I know they will never compare with better machines but for the money they can't be bad for glazes and such to save my arms.

I'm looking at the duren da on ebay and the king barney both come with pads and plate. Does anyone have any experience using either of these two machines. I can't find much stuff about the duren at all.

Any help would be great from the vast knowledge on here.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

One of my friends sells the Duren on ebay and ive had a few goes with one and it feels no different to use than my DAS6, Definatly worth the price imo


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

The duran is the cheapest da ive seen, i cant find the throw out or runout of the dual action, on the king barney its states 8mm.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Im pretty sure its 8mm, I think its just a badge engineered DAS6 polisher from the feel and way it works


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got a king barney and as long as you dont expect Flex levels of build quality or performance and you dont plan on being the next superstar detailer, its fine.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

These both seem to be in the £70-80 range. I would suggest the DAS6 PRO from cyc via the group buy £99 delivered.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

DUREN TOOLS DA POLISHER 8 PIECE KIT 


Comes with 8 piece accessory pack. 
125 mm backing pad 
150 mm backing pad 
2 x 150 mm Hook & Loop soft polishing pads 
2 x 150 mm Hook & Loop medium polishing pads 
2 x 150 mm Hook & Lop hard polishing pads 
All packed in a canvas carry bag 

6 speed 
Trigger lockble 
UK specification 
600W 
2KG Weight 

and all for £66.50 delivered. pretty nice offer, imho.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Does the king barney come with UK plug?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

greymda said:


> DUREN TOOLS DA POLISHER 8 PIECE KIT
> 
> Comes with 8 piece accessory pack.
> 125 mm backing pad
> ...


do you have a link for this deal?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

for the holidays it got a bit higher, now 80 pounds

search ebay for item: 231409661639


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

lmc leroy said:


> Does the king barney come with UK plug?


No it doesnt but its a simple matter to cut it off and put a uk plug on it. Thats what i did and i am Mr Destroy it yourself. Same voltage as us so it is really a straight swap, used mine a good few times without a hitch too since i changed the plug


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lmc leroy, where are you based? If you are close to me, north hertfordshire, you are welcome to come have a go with my king barney and see what you think before you put money down.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Found it here:

http://www.toolsbypost.com/product_pp.php?id=9356&category=453

I wonder if it's the same as i4detailing's Kestral:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/kestrel-das6-dual-action-machine-polisher.html


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Tectake do one, same as king barney I believe.good reviews online 

710 watt, 240v, UK plug and 1 years Warrenty. Comes with about 15 various pads and plates for £100


----------

